# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our next Club Night is on 20 March 2018 in Mackay's Hotel, Wick starting at 7:30pm. Local musicians and Guest Artistes the Scott Band Trio. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. Visiting musicians and audience members very welcome.

----------

